

My First Week as a Junior Software Developer - meecube
http://meecube.com/?p=15

======
symkat
Congratulations on your first week.

There is a fine line between helping a co-worker and doing their work for
them.

I would say the idea of having a conversation with him that you need to finish
your work before you can help him might come off as self-important and
arrogant, especially since you seemed to set the precedent when you started
watching his screen and asking if he was having trouble.

Perhaps, a better method of dealing with this is to not drop everything when
he asks for help, and delay him until you're more available. During that time
he might start seeking help from others anyway.

~~~
meecube
Thanks. Well after finding out tomorrow is a public holiday, I will try this
out when I return on Tuesday.

